# تصميم وتنفيذ روبوت ذكي ذاتي الحركة(بحث)



## المهندس التقني (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب....

يعتبر الروبوت ذاتي الحركة من المواد البحثية الحديثة اذ يدخل في التطبيقات المنزلية, والصناعية, والبحثية والعسكرية.
وفي هذا المجال فأن لي بحث منشور في مؤتمر ARCS-08 بعنوان:
Design and Implementation of an Intelligent Autonomous Robot System






تم تصميم وبناء الروبوت ذاتي الحركة لتجنب الحواجز والبحث عن الهدف في بيئة داخلية, تم استخدام نظام العجلات الثلاثة مع القيادة المختلفة لتحقيق زاوية استدارة مقدارها صفر درجة. برنامج ال Matlab استخدم كبيئة برمجية تجمع كل من المعالجة الرقمية للصورة والخلايا العصبية الاصطناعية وربط الحاسبة الشخصية مع العالم الخارجي.




استخدمت المعالجة الرقمية للصورة لتحسين الصورة الملتقطة من الكاميرا واستخراج المنطقة المرشحة من الصورة كهدف. اما الغرض من استخدام الشبكة العصبية الاصطناعية هو لتمييز الهدف والتاكد منه. تم بناء مقياس المسافة المستخدم في تجنب التصادم من الليزر والكاميرا, يبدأ برنامج الرؤية بأستخراج نقطة الليزر من الصورة الملتقطة ثُم حساب المسافة.
تم اختبار الروبوت ذاتي الحركة على ثلاثة مسارات متفاوتة العوائق. احتوى المسار الاول على عائق واحد ,اما الثاني خمسة عوائق والأخير ثمان عوائق. كفاءة الروبوت في الحالات المدروسة بلغت 90% في المسار الاول والثاني أما الأخير فكان 80%. 

ويمكنكم تحميل بحثي من هنا

وأرجو أن يكون البحث ذا فائدة لكم والا تنسوني من صالح الدعاء


----------



## Abu_Taha (3 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## زرقة السماء (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moha17 (8 أغسطس 2009)

عمل أكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله:77:​


----------



## مهندس ابو جمالة (10 أغسطس 2009)

عفوا اخي المهندس التقني عندما احمل الفايل الخاص لا يفتح عندي ارجوا مساعدتي في ذلك


----------



## مهندس ابو جمالة (10 أغسطس 2009)

الى جميع مهندسن الميكاترونكس في الموقع ارجوا ارسال اي موضوع بحثي عن الموبايل روبوت على ايميلي كوني لدي دراسة ماجستير في المانيا وارجوا ان اجهز موضوع بحثي مسبقا وبالتوفيق للجميع 

شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## mustafamogh (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (23 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------

